# Meyers mount



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

I am mounting a Meyers Classic mount to my 2006 LJ tomorrow and just wanted to check the height that the A-frame should be at.... I believe it is at 9.5 inches? Can anyone reassure me of this? Is there anything else I should know about mounting this up? I am a rookie and just thought I would ask. 
BigD


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Ok, this may not help you much, because the lower mount on my vehicle was fabricated, or modified, by a previous owner. But the height is about 12" from the pavement to the center of the lower holes (where the plow pins go). Bear in mind that I also just installed new heavy-duty front springs last week, and the rear springs are flat. That lifts the front up a little. I Imagine it would come down an inch or inch and a half if the springs were balanced. I'd say a good height would be between 10-11". If you are fabricating your mounts, I'd put your plow on the level and level off the A-frame and then lift the rear up a 1/2" or an inch and make your lower mounts whatever that hieght turns out to be.

As a thought, I made mounts for a Toyota truck I have. What I did was tuck the lower mounts up higher because I didn't want them hanging down all year long. What I did was cut the thick metal blocks at the ends of the A-frame (where the pins attach) and re-oriented those blocks vertically on the ends of the A-frame. Then I welded in a triangular bracket in front of the vertical block for strength. So essentially it allowed me to move my lower plow mount about 3-4" higher. By doing that, I was also able to increase the strength of the system because it was closer to the truck frame. I plowed a lot with that setup and never had any strength issues. Again, that was on my Toyota Tk. You could do the same on the Jeep. Just a suggestion.


----------

